# Gander Mountain range



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

I just heard Gander Mountain in Taylor has opened its archery range. I'm not sure what the fee is, but I think they have some deals for new memberships.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

The have always had a one lane shooting range, is this something different.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes they opened a new section with shooting lanes behind the gun Dpt. not sure how much.... $6 a hour and 99 a year i think but dont take my word for it cuz im not sure


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I was just there a few days ago.... I saw the one lane shooting bag area, but I never saw what you're talking about. What kind of "range" is it?


----------



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

It's 5 or 6 lanes at 20 yards.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

Grackle said:


> It's 5 or 6 lanes at 20 yards.



hmmmm.... I'll check it out tomorrow. I need to buy arrows anyway.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I was there last night I didn't see no range. Just saw there single lane range.


----------



## Grackle (Sep 27, 2008)

It's behind the gun area. I think you have to sign in at the front customer service counter.


----------



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

I peeked in there today. It's a 20 yard range with maybe 4 lanes. There are large (like 4ftx4ft) impact target blocks stacked 2 high covering the back wall. There is also a 10 yard block as your first lane. I think it's $5 an hour or something like that. They said $100 for 12 months + 6 months (total = 18 months) free for a limited time.


----------

